# Gotta love/despise CraigsList



## New River Rat (Oct 15, 2013)

I recently posted for sale on Craigslist some custom made Chevrolet signs. As usual, it was entertaining. I stated on CL i had these two signs, gave a price that included shipping. 

The ad:

_I have these two very nice flanged signs that are in my shop not doing me any good. They are CNC and powder coated Chevrolet red. In perfect condition.

The first $75 takes them, that includes shipping anywhere in the lower 48.

Location: 24171_

Angie Pittman didn't seem to comprehend that I had listed exactly what I was selling.

The emails went like this:


Angie "_where are you located & what other signs do you have ? anything original ? old ?_"

Me _"I have two Chevrolet bow-tie signs - $75 shipped."_

Angie _"sooo, thats a yes ? no ? kinda didnt answer the question.. location ?"_

Me "My previous email tells you everything you need to know. Thanks for asking."

Angie _"whatever you say pal, nevermind I guess.. craigslist is overan by weirdos & time wasters.."_


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2013)

Gotta love it! 

I saw the report card!


_Angie plays well with others but is lacking in communication and reading comprehension skills.
_


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2013)

Space the final frontier!

:LOL2:


----------



## 03sp500 (Oct 16, 2013)

So are you selling signs or are you looking for 75.00 for a ship? im confused.

just kiddin


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey I posted ads this summer that clearly stated I was LOOKING for a boat, and each time I'd get at least 2-3 calls/texts/emails asking about the boat I had for sale. #-o Idiots


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 16, 2013)

Come on !!! I know you've heard of Angie's List. That's how she checks people out !! No weirdos or time wasters for her !!!! [-X :wink:

BTW - Did you ask her location ?? Given her rather obvious lack of intelligence, you might have at least offered to stop by and water her twice a week. [-X


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, it's getting better.



This time it Denny/Dennis: _What colors are the signs? You say red but they look orange?

How large are they - will they fit my 1997 Geo Prism? 

Does the shipping cover the cost of the nice oak board? How much for just the board?


Thanks so much 


Denny _


Me: _They are what is called Chevrolet red, which a Chev guy knows is orange. Probably wont "fit" a prism._ 


Denny: _How about selling the board?_


Me: _Sure. It is a treated lumber pine board attached to a picnic table. $1000 and you pick it up._



And lets not leave out Timmy.


Timmy: _ Those are exactly what I have been looking for! I am
extremely interested in at least one of the chevy
signs. 

Can you give me some more info please - what are the
dimensions?

Are they original paint?

Where are they from?

I see they are mounted to a wooden board - can they be
removed of do you require that they remain as a unit?

Any additional information would be most helpful


Thanks you so very much - GO CHEVY!_

Me: _Sold only as a pair. Roughly 12". And they aren't attached
to the picnic table. Thanks._


Timmy: _Would you also consider selling the picnic table? I would need a place to store the signs and like how you have them displayed_


Me: _Sure! $1000 and you pick it up._



Heres the link to the ad:


https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/pts/4113473980.html


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 16, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words.
Tim


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 17, 2013)

That board is HOT !!!! $1,000 and I pick it up ??? Where are you located again ??? :wink:


----------



## 2sac (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I get 1/2 the board for $500? :lol:


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 17, 2013)

_That is some funny chit,

You cant fix stupid........... :LOL2: _


----------



## 03sp500 (Oct 17, 2013)

So what size is the ship your selling for 75.00??? :lol:


----------



## Winddog (Oct 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332272#p332272 said:


> 03sp500 » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]So what size is the ship your selling for 75.00??? :lol:


 LMAO! to funny guys.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am crying! This is too funny.that must be one special board! I almost sent a reply on craigslist. I gotta find a board like that.


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332268#p332268 said:


> 2sac » Today, 10:57[/url]"]Can I get 1/2 the board for $500? :lol:




A half board is $2k.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 17, 2013)

How much for a can of that red ford paint? How much is shipping?


----------



## 2sac (Oct 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332290#p332290 said:


> New River Rat » Today, 18:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332268#p332268 said:
> ...


Guess I have to pay for labor to cut the board in half. :twisted:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welp, you do live in VA...


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 18, 2013)

I've deleted the ads for the signs, so the link no longer works. Here are the pics.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 18, 2013)

_Can I buy one sign and half of the bench, o and do you have any more old half signs. :LOL2: _


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332324#p332324 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 07:42[/url]"]_Can I buy one sign and half of the bench, o and do you have any more old half signs. :LOL2: _



A pizza with all the toppings.


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 20, 2013)

It has stopped being funny. This guy is a f#cktard. I'm thinking timmydennydavid are one and the same. I have quit replying. Here's the latest.

timmydennydavid: _Why are you avoiding my questions? Are these signs
stolen or something?>??


where are they from - a dealership or truck rental
place? 


I understand if they are hot or whatnuts man - thats cool I
can keep my mouth shut, hint hint


Maybe send them to me for $30.00 and we will keep this on
the down low QT time! _


Me: _They are off the market._

timmydennydavid: I_ completely understand - those signs were sweet and since your stole them you really should lay low for a while.


I have my eye on a few Ford signs - a little late night work with a cutting torch and they are mine - do you have any interest in Ford?

Let me know

Your bud,

Timmy



PS Why are your signs Orange? _


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 20, 2013)

You need to post the signs on CL around the country.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332498#p332498 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Sun Oct 20, 2013 9:22 am[/url]"]You need to post the signs on CL around the country.



But first.... file a complaint with Craig's List about "your bud" Timmy. Try one more contact with him to get his address and then file a complaint with the local police where he lives, based on the Craig's List transcript. A visit from them should slow his roll. :wink:


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 20, 2013)

My goodness, now he is calling you a thief. I wouldn't stand for that fir one second


----------

